# Silicon Valley Tour de Cure - Great Ride, Great Cause



## Moll1998 (Mar 28, 2008)

Silicon Valley Tour de Cure
June 14, 2009
4 Routes
great day!

http://www.siliconvalleytourdecure.com


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Entrance fee = $165.


----------



## Moll1998 (Mar 28, 2008)

Use Code: "VIPTour" to waive the $15 registration fee.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

johnny99 said:


> Entrance fee = $165.


Yeah, but you you are supposed to get _other_ people to pay the other $150.

The two middle distance routes are very similar to the RBR monthly ride. The longest ride is a weekend staple out to the ocean and back, though oddly I've never actually done it. My wife is going to do one of the rides, and wants me to go along too but towing the child along in a trailer. 

Of course, the real point is the charity side not just the ride.


----------



## Moll1998 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Charity Ride June 14*

Great Ride

Great Cause

http://www.siliconvalleytourdecure.com

Free registration: VIPTour


----------

